# Waxing Question



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

So I've waxed snowboards dozens of times before, so its not exactly new to me. I picked up a new 2008 GNU Rider's Choice with a sintered base a little while back that still had the factory wax. I stripped the wax and proceeded to wax the board using an all temp iron in wax. Normally when I scrape, i spend ~15-30 mins just scraping the board until no additional wax will come off with the scraper, and then I proceeded to structure the base with a scotchbrite pad, which consists of circular buffing from tip to tail, followed by lengthwise strokes from tip to tail x3 which takes ~5 mins.

The first time I took the board out last weekend, it rode great, just like any freshly waxed base should, but by the end of the day, the base was showing noticeable dryness as indicated by white patches along the edges ~2-3" wide. Since this is a sintered board, I was expecting to get some more longevity out of the wax, even though I would riding on groomed slightly icy trails all day. So there are a couple possible reasons I can think of:
1. Dry base, needs 2-3 wax jobs for full absorption and wax retention

2. Iron too hot damaging base pore structure ruining wax retention abilities. I did get a little too into it for a bit with the ironing, and while I didn't get any smoking, the topside of the board was relatively hot to the touch when I checked.

3. Scraping too much wax off/buffing too long

Based on the limited description offered, which is most likely the case. I am waxing again tonight, and am trying to figure out what I should do to get better results the next time out


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yea, conditions were pretty bad, my other sintered base board which I waxed at the same time, but rode first went 6 times before it started needing wax, but that was mostly in powder. I am pretty sure of my technique, just figured i was see what everyone else's opinion was


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Number One.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

So if its #1, should I wax, let it cool, and then iron on the wax again? Repeating a few times to get the wax deeper in the pores?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

i would say option 4 

our conditions suck up here. dont know where you are riding but up here right now i can only get about a day and a quarter on the board before i get the white edges. i wouldnt doubt your technique on your wax job next tine though dont worry about structuring and buffing so much right now. because of the conditions just scrape it and let the ice buff out the rest should last you a bit longer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> We on the east are having a tremendous winter. Best in years.


speak for yourself there, buddy!


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll have to agree with mpd, here in southern ontario its been snowing pretty consistently! I've only hit ice on the double blacks and thats only because people who have no buisiness on them snowplow the whole way down.

On topic though, if you have different temp waxes theres something you could try. Scrap everything off and then wax the whole board with the warmest temp wax. Re-iron it once or twice, scrap everthing off, then apply cold temp wax. It may get white again the next time you are out, but after one more re wax it should be golden. It worked for me when I waxed my buddys board for him.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Random Hero said:


> I'll have to agree with mpd, here in southern ontario its been snowing pretty consistently! I've only hit ice on the double blacks and thats only because people who have no buisiness on them snowplow the whole way down.
> 
> On topic though, if you have different temp waxes theres something you could try. Scrap everything off and then wax the whole board with the warmest temp wax. Re-iron it once or twice, scrap everthing off, then apply cold temp wax. It may get white again the next time you are out, but after one more re wax it should be golden. It worked for me when I waxed my buddys board for him.


uhhhh that had nothing to do with MPDs post he was saying since we are boarding on ice right now its gunna wear down quick not about snowing consitenly or randomly hitting ice. and the whole warm temp then cold temp shit doesnt work. as for my prior post since i live in this region and probably board the same mountains you do i think thats the best advice. not to toot my own horn but its true

IBTL
/thread.


----------

